# 60 gallon air tank - looking for suggestions



## cjclemens (Aug 1, 2016)

OK, so I found a 60 gallon air compressor tank in a junk pile, and I was wondering if it might be a good tank to use for a smoker build.  If so, what would be the best/optimal use for it - vertical or horizontal reverse flow?

Its about 20" in diameter and 36" tall - not including the ends.  I was originally looking for a 100 to 120 gallon propane tank for a build, but I decided that might be overkill for what I do.  Once I started thinking about a more modest build, the air tank kinda stood out.  I'm a relatively new smoker, and totally new to building (but I am fairly handy with a torch and welder) so I'd really like to hear what you guys would be the best use of the tank.  Thanks!













IMG_1719.JPG



__ cjclemens
__ Aug 1, 2016


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 1, 2016)

Were it me, first choice would have to be a horizontal pit with reverse flow. The grate size is capable of placing very large cuts of meats, such as whole beef brisket. Vertical smokers have their own set of benefits, so it really depends on what you're cooking and how much you will load up the rig. Depending on how you set-up internal configurations in a vertical, you can actually have different temp zones, which can be beneficial when smoking different foods such as chickens (hot & fast) and pork butts (low & slow), simultaneously.

Here's the Reverse Flow forums. You should be able to find tons of info on flow-plate design and dimensions, fire box sizing calculations, etc. Take your time reading and come up with a viable plan for your skill-level and available resources. Lastly, enjoy the build/conversion and especially the resulting great eats!!!

Eric


----------



## gmh313 (Aug 12, 2016)

I actually have that same tank sitting in my yard for use in my trailer rig. I was going to make a warming oven with it, but I'm worried it's too thin. It's now slated for an open top grill on the front of the trailer. I figure it's a good way to quickly make burgers/hot dogs, get the sauce on wings sticky, grill up some little necks, you name it.

Definitely curious to see what you do with yours!


----------



## bigbearsmoke (Aug 14, 2016)

This is a 70gal tank. Started it a year ago and got busy. Hoping to finish it in the next few weekes.













20150424_202309.jpg



__ bigbearsmoke
__ Aug 14, 2016


----------



## Jineye (May 18, 2018)

The best is always going to be an industrial quality compressor that has the capacity in CFM and the size tank you need. Figure out which tools you intend to drive off of the compressor and learn how much air in CFM they need, then get the best bargain you can find that provides what you are looking for. I got a Schulz compressor at Mechanic Guides on sale for $400, and have had zero problems. If you don't intend to paint with it, you can get adequate compressors from any of the sources you mentioned in the range of $350 - $500. As long as they are oiled, they should do fine for your application. If you intend to do a substantial amount of painting with it, that's another story. People have built RVs with the smallest compressors you can imagine, as well as the largest. You can do a search and find several threads discussing this over the last few years. If you get a 220V compressor, be sure and figure in the cost of wiring to accommodate the compressor, if you don't already have a 220V outlet. On YouTube there are a lot of useful videos on a similar subject, I'll leave here one, I hope this will help someone in the future.


----------

